
New Emoji include 'tiny p****' and 'period blood', according to the Internet - Varcht
https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2019/02/06/tiny-penis-and-period-emoji-headed-your-keyboard/2792533002/
======
towaway1138
Does anyone really want to receive tiny dick pics?

